# Stolen Boat - Orange Wavesport T2.



## kayakness

*Saw this for sale on Craigslist*

Any chance this could be it on the Rochester Craigslist? Wavesport T-2 whitewater kayak

The text reads:
*Wavesport T-2 whitewater kayak - $250*

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-01-01, 9:53AM EST
Orange t-2 in great shape w/ skirt $250





sternsquirt69 said:


> 2003? Orange Wavesport Transformer T2 - stolen from my backyard in Louisville - Bulkhead is removed and has/had Jackson happy feet. Duct tape over screw holes in front - Should have had my name/number (MN address) at the time it was stolen.
> Please let me know if you spot this boat


----------

